# VULKANBIKE 10. SEPTEMBER 2016



## pacechris (19. August 2016)

Wer ist dabei? 



Ultra-Marathon: ca. 100 Kilometer und ca. 2.300 Höhenmeter – ab Jahrgang 1997 und älter
Marathon: ca. 85 Kilometer und ca. 2.000 Höhenmeter – ab Jahrgang 1997 und älter
Halbmarathon: ca. 60 Kilometer und ca. 1.300 Höhenmeter – ab Jahrgang 1999 und älter
Sport-Track: ca. 35 Kilometer und ca. 900 Höhenmeter – ab Jahrgang 1997 und älter
Jugend-Cup: ca. 30 Kilometer und ca. 900 Höhenmeter (+ 5 Kilometer neutralisiert) – Jahrgang 1998 bis 2003
GesundLand-Strecke (ohne Zeitnahme): ca. 20 Kilometer und ca. 550 Höhenmeter

http://vulkan.bike


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. August 2016)

Nix für ebiker dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (21. August 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Nix für ebiker dabei?



*E-Bike Wertung +++ NEU +++ NEU +++ NEU +++*
Die E-Bike Challenge wird auf der 35 Kilometer Strecke ausgetragen. Hierzu starten die E-Bikes aus der erste Startreihe um 10 Uhr. Nur diese Strecke geht bei E-Bike-Fahrern in die Wertung ein. Auf allen anderen Strecken dürfen E-Biker auch fahren, allerdings ohne Wertung. Zugelassen sind handelsübliche E-Bikes/Pedelecs (keine S-Pedelecs).
Pro E-Bike/Pedelec darf nur ein Akku verwendet werden.

Extra für dich in die ausschreibung geschaut


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. August 2016)

Aber ich denke ich fahre die ctf in freisen mit. Da kann ich mit Frauchen fahren. Auch wenn ich da muss wieder Retro biker machen.


----------



## pacechris (21. August 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke ich fahre die ctf in freisen mit. Da kann ich mit Frauchen fahren. Auch wenn ich da muss wieder Retro biker machen.



Wo wann ist denn die?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. August 2016)

10.09 2 std rennen

11.09. ctf.


----------



## pacechris (21. August 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> 10.09 2 std rennen
> 
> 11.09. ctf.



Die CTF hab ich irgendwie übersehen....schade..

Es kann sein das ich in Daun ein "Wellneswochende" verbringe mit zwei übernachtungen. Freitag anreisen, abendes lecker Steak essen, Samstag Marathon fahren und danach ganz viele Essen massage usw.  Sonntag locker nach hause.


----------



## pacechris (21. August 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die CTF hab ich irgendwie übersehen....schade..
> 
> Es kann sein das ich in Daun ein "Wellneswochende" verbringe mit zwei übernachtungen. Freitag anreisen, abendes lecker Steak essen, Samstag Marathon fahren und danach ganz viele Essen massage usw.  Sonntag locker nach hause.




EDIT:
Hotel ist gebucht


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. August 2016)

So ist das halt, wenn Mann allein auf der kleinen Welt ist.


----------



## pacechris (21. August 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> So ist das halt, wenn Mann allein auf der kleinen Welt ist.


Freundin kommt noch mit. 

Es hat alles seine vor und nachteile im Leben.


----------



## chris362 (21. August 2016)

Ich bin dabei, fahre die kleine Sport-Track Runde mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (25. August 2016)

chris362 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, fahre die kleine Sport-Track Runde mit...


Du bist bestimmt direkt von dort, oder?


----------



## chris362 (25. August 2016)

Nein, ich muss noch eine gute Stunde fahren... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dvt (29. August 2016)

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob Flaschen gereicht werden?


----------



## pacechris (29. August 2016)

*Startplatz für den Halbmarathon abzugeben!!!!!!*

Bei interesse bitte melden 


....ist nicht meiner


----------



## Mierza (30. August 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch, ob Flaschen gereicht werden?



In der Vergangenheit gab es keine Flaschen. Ich denke, dass das auch in diesem Jahr so sein wird.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (30. August 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> *Startplatz für den Halbmarathon abzugeben!!!!!!*
> 
> Bei interesse bitte melden
> 
> ...



Ist das der vom KTM Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (30. August 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ist das der vom KTM Fahrer?



Nein, in dem fall ist es ein Orange Fahrer, der könnte wenn er könnte


----------



## pacechris (30. August 2016)

Mierza schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit gab es keine Flaschen. Ich denke, dass das auch in diesem Jahr so sein wird.



Wie war bzw. wie ist denn die Strecke?
Nur Waldautobahn oder auch ein paar Technische Abschnitte?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2016)

Viel Waldautobahn, wenige Trails und die sind eher einfach
Kann man auch mim Crosser fahren den Vulkanbike


----------



## pacechris (31. August 2016)

Also Fully zu hause lassen......dachte die strecke sei in den letzen beiden Jahren Traillastiger geworden.


----------



## pacechris (6. September 2016)

Wieviele Verpflegungsstellen gibt es denn auf der Marathondistanz? 

Finde dazu nix


----------



## dvt (6. September 2016)

Hier vom letzten Jahr (auf der fahrrad-xxl-Homepage gefunden)...


----------



## pacechris (6. September 2016)

Hab mal ne Mail geschrieben......

Verpflegungsstellen sind bei 21/45/71/84/100km

Mittelstrecke sei ausgebucht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die CTF hab ich irgendwie übersehen....schade..
> 
> Es kann sein das ich in Daun ein "Wellneswochende" verbringe mit zwei übernachtungen. Freitag anreisen, abendes lecker Steak essen, Samstag Marathon fahren und danach ganz viele Essen massage usw.  Sonntag locker nach hause.




Würdest besser ein Wellness-WE in Freisen absolvieren:

Samstag 2h Rennen, am Sonntag den berüchtigten 66km CTF in der "grünen Hölle".


Nach diesen 2 Tagen brauchst Du ganz viele Essen und Massagen


----------



## JensL (6. September 2016)

Hab zwar keine Form mehr, werde mir aber die lange Strecke geben (wie letztes Jahr).


----------



## pacechris (6. September 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Würdest besser ein Wellness-WE in Freisen absolvieren:
> 
> Samstag 2h Rennen, am Sonntag den berüchtigten 66km CTF in der "grünen Hölle".
> 
> ...



Wellenes WE in Freisen hmmm ......da hätte meine Freundin nicht so gut drauf angesprochen, ist etwas ärgerlich wegen dem Termin. Die CTF in Freisen hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.

Aber es gibt ja schon den nächsten Termin.
Da ist doch wieder was an der Saarschleife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. September 2016)

6 h Rennen


----------



## pacechris (10. September 2016)

Marathon ist gefahren, Strecke war wie erwartet. Sehr sehr staubig, hatte Dreck in jeder Ecke.
Die paar Meter durch den Trailpark hätten sie können auch weglassen können, das hat irgendwie nicht gepasst und hat dazu geführt das einige sich böse hingelegt haben.
Verpflegung, Streckenposten usw. war alles gut organisiert.

Eine Sache muss ich noch erwähnen, die haben auf den letzten 35km 1000hm untergebracht.
Die Aufteilung war schon hart, vor allem weil es mittags richtig heiß wurde.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. September 2016)

Also immer noch Autobahn pur? Dort können die langbeinigen Rennradjungs aus Benelux so richtig abdrehen. Mit MTB hat die Strecke meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun.

Wärst besser in Freisen gestartet. Die ach so wenigen HM haben dazu geführt, dass auch gut trainierte Jungs fast nicht mehr aus der Dusche kamen weil sie völlig platt waren. 

Umso ausgefahrener die Strecke wurde, umso mehr Spaß hatte ich. Nur die Beinchen wollten das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## chris362 (11. September 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Also immer noch Autobahn pur? Dort können die langbeinigen Rennradjungs aus Benelux so richtig abdrehen. Mit MTB hat die Strecke meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun.



Ganz meine Meinung. Bin noch nie so eine langweilige Strecke gefahren...
Anspruch (Scala 1-10) maximal 2...

Organisation war gut, nur in eine MTB Strecke gehören auch ein paar schnelle Trails!!!


----------



## pacechris (11. September 2016)

War schon viel vollgas angesagt.
Im Hotel wo ich übers Wochenende war, hat auch ein Verein aus Belgien übernachtet mit allem drum und dann, incl. Kinder usw.
Musste schon etwas schmuzeln als die so gegen 16Uhr total zugestaubt und fertig auf den Parkplatz fuhren und ich schon ganz entspannt mit Kaffee,Kuchen und Eis auf der Terrasse saß.

Hab müssen doch nachfragen, sie sind auch den Marathon gefahren, nicht alle Belgier sind so schnell.
Aber das auftreten und ausstattung war sehr professionell.

Was mir aufgefallen ist das sobald da ein paar Wurzeln waren wurde geschoben und das schon bei km16-17. 
Da musste ich an deinen Satz denken* Gianty*, km fressen ist nicht alles 

Bei km70 hab ich allerdings auch ein stück geschoben, der anstieg vor der letzten Verpflegung war mir zu hart.

Spass gemacht hat mir die Strecke schon irgenwie, fand aber auch das Wochende mit allem super.


----------



## chris362 (11. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sobald da ein paar Wurzeln waren wurde geschoben und das schon bei km16-17.
> Da musste ich an deinen Satz denken* Gianty*, km fressen ist nicht alles



Ja, war richtig schlimm.. 
So bald es nur ein bisschen runter ging, haben sich viele schon ihr Höschen nass gemacht.
Da konnte man bei so einer Schotter Abfahrt schon mal 10-15 Fahrer hinter sich lassen..

Wenn man drauf geachtet hat, ist einem aufgefallen, dass immer mal wieder kleine Wege und Trails links und rechts von der "Autobahn" abgingen. Warum bindet man diese nicht mit ein? In Orscholz z.B. geht das doch auch schon seit Jahren gut..


----------



## pacechris (11. September 2016)

Warum ist doch ganz einfach, weil sie so mehr Leute ansprechen.
Der erfolg gibt ihnen recht 
Wenn sie die Strecke schwerer machen melden sich weniger an, so ist es Massentauglich.
Fahrtechnich bin ich wirklich kein Held aber bei solchen Rennen hab ich auch mal Erfolgserlebnisse 

Denke sie tun gut daran den Fahrtechnichen anspruch niedrig zu halten. Für alle die mehr wollen gibt es andere Veranstaltungen.

Ein paar Trails mehr als die 2 oder vielleicht 3 stück die den Namen verdienen hätten es schon sein können, aber das wusste man ja schon vorher daß da nicht so viel geboten wird.

Denke ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder am Start.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Denke sie tun gut daran den Fahrtechnichen anspruch niedrig zu halten. Für alle die mehr wollen gibt es andere Veranstaltungen.
> 
> Ein paar Trails mehr als die 2 oder vielleicht 3 stück die den Namen verdienen hätten es schon sein können, aber das wusste man ja schon vorher daß da nicht so viel geboten wird.



genau  die Vielfalt macht es, man stelle sich vor es gäbe nur Mega schwere ... dem Groh würde so der Marathon keinen Spass machen. Wenn man Trails will fährt man in Belgien den RDHF oder so, wennnicht fährt man den vulkanbike, is doch super so viel Auswahl zu haben


----------



## michaduke (14. September 2016)

Bin den Vulkanbike zum ersten mal gefahren und war auch überrascht das kaum Singletrails vorhanden waren.
Da hab ich einfach die super schöne Landschaft genossen!!
Hat mir sehr gefallen auch wenn er fast nur auf Waldautobahnen ausgetragen wurde.
Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Super Orga und nette Helfer für mich alles TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (14. September 2016)

Organisationen und Helfer Top und auch die Stimmung an der Strecke und bei der Ziele Einfahrt gigantische.

Schwach war die Nudelparty, das hat nicht wirklich genießbar ausgesehen.

Peinlich ist die Urkunde zum selbst ausdrucken, da hätte man sich wirklich etwas mehr Mühe geben können.


----------



## pacechris (28. September 2016)

.....hab gerade gesehen das die Marathondistanz jetzt 5,1km länger geworden ist 
Dann geht mein ROX doch genau, hatte 90km drauf am Ziel


----------

